# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  2018 Hilux rear seat fold down

## Remmodel7

Is it me or does this not fold down anymore?. Just picked one up and can't get the thing to drop down so I can stash stuff behind. I see there is room under the rear seat now but not behind?

----------


## MSL

The seat base on my 14 folds up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve123

> Is it me or does this not fold down anymore?. Just picked one up and can't get the thing to drop down so I can stash stuff behind. I see there is room under the rear seat now but not behind?


The 2016 I drive is the same. There's only a spot for the owners manual under the main 60% seat. The triton I had previously had way more room to store stuff.

----------


## dvk-kp

I had a 2005 hilux and had to modify the seat (just cut a small piece off) to make the back fold down. Had to lift the bottom half up halfway and the back would unhook and fold forward. Might have changed in 13 years tho!

----------

